# make buildworld keeps running



## Rasbora (Feb 5, 2021)

I am using FreeBSD 12.2.  This was a fresh install.  I was following through step in the manual, 24.4.1, and I had reached the section on make buildworld, 
cmd make buildworld cmd  
I ran the command as shown and commands began displaying on the screen and have continued now for over thirteen hours, and it is still going.  Is this to be expected, and if not, how soon should it have completed?  At this point I a certain that I missed something.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 5, 2021)

Rasbora said:


> Is this to be expected, and if not, how soon should it have completed?


There is no exact time, because it varies depending on the components.

Its possible to speed up the building by using more processes at once by using the -j option. Example for using 4 processes : `make -j4 buildworld`


----------



## diizzy (Feb 6, 2021)

It will highly depend on the hardware and avg load.
Looking at some of my notes, back in January 13-CURRENT took roughly 11 hours on a RockPro64 fully utilizing 4 cores (little cluster) and with debugging disabled (-j5).


----------



## Rasbora (Feb 6, 2021)

Will make buildkernal take as long?  Can I run it as make -j4 buildkernal if I had not done it that way with make buildworld?


----------



## Rasbora (Feb 6, 2021)

The task completed after 24 hours.  That was interesting.


----------



## PMc (Feb 6, 2021)

Rasbora said:


> Can I run it as make -j4 buildkernal if I had not done it that way with make buildworld?


Yes.


----------

